# Truth or Dare: Name a plant that...



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

This should be fun--and maybe educational: 

Name a plant (or plants) that *everyone* recommends, but you simply cannot grow it; or conversely, name a plant(s) that other folks say is tricky, but that you have no problem with!

Problem plants for me:
_Alsobia dianthiflora
Epidendrum porpax
Macodes petola_
_Pleurothallis grobyi_
_Schismatoglottis pictus_
_Tillandsia geminiflora_ (I have no idea why)

Easy plants for me:
_Selaginella uncinata_
_Begonia_ 'Buttercup' (or any West African besides prismatocarpa)
_Begonia_ 'Manaus'
_Codonathe_ or XCodonatanthus (then why the hell can't I grow Alsobia?)
_Anubias sp.
Cryptocoryne sp._
_Monstera seltipecana
Angraecum distichum
Tillandsia funckiana
Vriesea carinata_
_V. flammea_


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I have have very little to pretty much no success with creeping fig.... 
I cant figure out why.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog, are any of your terrariums setup like a PDF viv?? This would make more sense if so.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Antone, here are the specs:

--30 gal tank (36" wide)
--Coir/treefern mix over LECA
--Coir fibre background
--Left 1/3 open, right 2/3 covered w saran wrap.
--Four full spectrum T 8s

So to answer your question, the right side is set up like a pdf tank. (Enough humidity to grow Anubias or Begonia 'Buttercup' on a lava rock)


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Plants I have a hard time with:
Anthurium cutucuensis......might be temps
certain Bertolonias.....
Begonia Lita Ecuador....
and thats about it.

Everything else grows like a weed, the more I ignore them the better.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

M_Rybecky said:


> I have have very little to pretty much no success with creeping fig....
> I cant figure out why.



DITTO!!! I can't get it to take off, everyone tells me how easy it is. i don't get it. I have no problem with other plants.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had nothing but problems growing Epidendrum porpax. But, I will keep trying.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Admittedly I used to have a tonne of trouble with creeping fig, for which reason I do not know why.

All is well now on that front.

I have I have had a real hard time keeping any Davallias alive, in various conditions... hopefully Ive got it right this time round.

And also as sad is it is Philodendron Scadens never seems to happy with me, really floppy and laggy.

Live and learn

Richie


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

"Really easy" - Eyelash Begonia

I can grow it - but I can't seem to grow cuttings. I'm going to try again in spring with cone clippings.

"Really hard" - Tillandsias

I've lost ONE Tillandsia. T. Andreana - and that was only because it was destroyed by moss.  'Mexican', 'Ionantha', 'Brachycaulos', 'Albertiana', 'Myosura', 'Fuego', and more... All of the Tillandsias I've tried do really well for me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

unkillable-peperomia prostrata, peperomia caperata
very easy- bulbophyllm putidum, biophytum sensitivum
easy- violets
harder- davallia parvula seems to be picky about placement. quick to grow, or quick to die
hard- oncidium croesus, the only viv orchid Ive got thats not doing well Maybe I have it too bright


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Impossible: _Restrepia spp._ (but I've started an entire thread about this...)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill give you divisions of easy ones one of these days.
Id actually put them in the easy category


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I think this is most interesting--thanks for your replies!

Harry: Me too on the Epi. porpax; it gorws for a while ten slowly deteriorates. But I keep reading how it is a good beginner's plant... (I think Andy lists it as an "Easy Grower!")

Rich: I used to have problems with aroids too, especially if I tried to plant a philo or pothos with a full root system; they could not adjust to the tank (same floppy leaves, etc.). Once I started using freshly rooted cuttings, these would adjust and grow.

Ficus pumila: Here's one I don't get. I have some die, some explode. I have no idea why.

I think that maybe I have luck with some plants that others do not (like emersed Cryptocorynes) is because my tanks are warmer.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Stuff I kill:

Selaginella....any!

Biophytum sensitivum...no clue why, light is right, humidity is right

Microgramma squamulosa...no clue why, I do not have any trouble with the others 

Epidendrum porpax ...always when it is in bud

Besides these, my green thumb seems to work in my favor!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I can never grow wandering jew.......


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

I def. cant grow angels/baby tears... i've tried it many times and diff. ways of planting it and i just suck  lol


----------

